
GigaOM: Viacom sues YouTube for $1 billion - veritas
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/13/viacom-sues-youtube-for-1-billion/
======
veritas
Ignore :p. This link was already posted below:
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=3878

I just got excited and hit the bookmarklet button.

